
Metamagical Themas: Sanity and Survival (1985) - benbreen
http://www.gwern.net/docs/xrisks/1985-hofstadter
======
JackFr
Just an interesting bit of perspective - that was written in 1985, 33 years
after the detonation of the first thermonuclear bomb, and 33 years before
today.

Despite good-faith hand wringing and bad-faith fear mongering, it seems to me
we're further removed from a nuclear war than ever. There are valid fears of
nuclear weapons in the hands of rogue states or non-state actors, but as
someone whose been alive the whole time, the idea of some kind of massive
globe encompassing nuclear conflict seems far more remote than it did in the
1980's.

~~~
RangerScience
Maybe to you, but apparently not to them: 2018: 2 Minutes to Midnight
1984-1988: 3 Minutes to Midnight

[https://thebulletin.org/timeline](https://thebulletin.org/timeline)

The last time we were at 2 minutes was the 50s.

------
jjcc
Wonderful topic. Still remember the article about "tit for tat" strategy which
can be consider to be the basic moral principle that similar to "Treat the
others the way that you want to be treated".

Most normal people don't see the association of this principle to the Godel
theorem so they don't strongly against preemptive strike policy and elected
mathematically stupid political leaders who caused chaos world today.

~~~
nemo1618
Can you explain the relation of "tit for tat" to Godel's (incompleteness?)
theorem? I'm familiar with both but don't see the connection.

------
kwoff
Isn't this just blatantly violating copyright?

~~~
vilhelm_s
Yes, but if it decreases the risk of nuclear war even slightly, isn't it worth
it? :)

